# John McCririck has died



## DANTENDO (Jul 5, 2019)

He was great tv the best horse pundit ever and had some funny moments in celebrity Big brother https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/48881290


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 8, 2019)

RIP....


----------



## linuxares (Jul 8, 2019)

Who?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Who?


Best horse pundit ever


----------



## andyhappypants (Jul 8, 2019)

Had a few dealings with John, Sadly while great at the job he did was a majorly obnoxious person. Still RIP though, Nobody deserves that!


----------

